# muzzy zero effect arrow rest



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

does anyone use this rest for hunting,if so is it reliable. the only thing i dont like about it is all the plastic had a bad experience with another type plastic rest when i started bowhunting,swore i would never by anything plastic again,but i kind of like the zreo effect a buddy of mine has one,but he doesnt do any hunting with his just 3-d,totally different when your hunting has to put up with alot of abuse.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I have used one on my Super Tec for the past 3 years now with absolutely no problems. I just installed one on my buddy's LX yesterday and he loves it. No muss, no fuss, and it's a sturdy rest. The only thing that I really didn't like on the Mathews Muzzy is the length of the "hook" on the rest, so we snipped off about 1" of it. Other than that, and the fact that it ain't the prettiest rest I've ever seen, it works exceptionally well. Good Luck.


----------



## standing deer (May 28, 2005)

I don't like the idea of anything that big, complicated, heavy and expensive on my bow when there are better, simpler and less expensive rests on the market.
It must be modified to fit the individual shooter and relies on a cable to function. The Savage magnetic drop away is simple, light, inexpensive
and works great. If you hunt, you can't go wrong with a whisker biscuit.
It couldn't be simpler, is easy to setup, is light and inexpensive.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

standing deer said:


> I don't like the idea of anything that big, complicated, heavy and expensive on my bow when there are better, simpler and less expensive rests on the market.
> It must be modified to fit the individual shooter and relies on a cable to function. The Savage magnetic drop away is simple, light, inexpensive
> and works great. If you hunt, you can't go wrong with a whisker biscuit.
> It couldn't be simpler, is easy to setup, is light and inexpensive.


The Muzzy Zero Effect isn't big, complicated, or heavy, although at around 100 bucks it could be considered expensive. It is really way simpiler than it looks to set up. And once it's done, there is no messing with it later. I have litterlty thousonds of shots through mine (and it's been on 2 different bows) and have absolutely no signs of wear, and no failures of any kind. And through my chrono, it does not cost me any speed loss. I really don't understand the comment; "it must be modified to fit the individual shooter and relies on cables to function.." since most drop away rests operate by cable function. The Trap Door rest is the only one I can think of right now that doesn't use cables to function although there may be others.


----------



## RicknKansas (Jul 2, 2005)

Just my opinion, but the Muzzy was cutting edge a few years ago. Now I'd look at an NAP Quicktune 2000 or 4000. I shoot the Quicktune 2000 RG on my Switchback. Takes 1 person, 10 minutes and you're dialed in. Just something else to look at.

Rick 
Kansas Kustom Arrows


----------



## christop (Dec 5, 2004)

I had one acouple years back. I just didn't like. It works you just have to play with it. I used the trap door for a while also it worked great but the little metal pin the locks it into place wore out. That happen at a shoot and i was not able to complete the corse. They replaced the rest great service from them but i just didn't want something on my bow that i didn't know when it would fail. Right know i have a cobra diamond back so far so good.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Good rest*

I bought the ZE back in 2000 when they first came out...three bows later its still working great...dont let the moving parts etc. scare you it is a well made study rest and it works great for hunting.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

The Zero effect is a great rest - been using it for about 3 years with no problems at all. never had to adjust it once it was set right, and it never fails!!

and despite a post above -- IT DOES NOT USE A CABLE !!! There is nothing on the rest that will let you down at any stage (like a cable would)


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

kiwibowpro said:


> The Zero effect is a great rest - been using it for about 3 years with no problems at all. never had to adjust it once it was set right, and it never fails!!
> 
> and despite a post above -- IT DOES NOT USE A CABLE !!! There is nothing on the rest that will let you down at any stage (like a cable would)


I may have misunderstood the comment by standingdeer where he says the Zero Effect "....uses a cable to function." I'm thinking he ment that the bows cables are use to activate the rest, not that it uses a cable (from the rest to activate it). Muzzy Zero Effect uses a threaded link, no cable, rubber tubing, etc., But is indeed operated by the cables on the bow, as most drop-aways are. Regardless of that, it is a an outstanding rest, and I really don't know why they don't get more popular. Maybe it's because they don't look like your "typical" arrow rest?? Who knows, but they sure work well.......


----------



## CHAD801 (Jul 27, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about the MZE. Regardless of what others say, it is a fairly simple rest. I do like the fact that nothing "hits" anything during its operation making it the most quiet of all rests out there. 

Now the bad stuff...I did have this rest fail one time. It was really my fault though. I shot at a doe a couple years back. Without realizing it, the arrow somehow came off the string when I was pulling back. The shot was a complete dry fire. After I got my senses to me I nocked another arrow while the doe was still standing in front of me. I got ready to pull back and realized that the gray cable slide had snaped into. Now I know this wasn't the rests fault, so don't bash me. But, that was the only time I've had equipment failure disabling me from taking a shot at game. That was the only thing wrong with my bow, by the way.

Also, recently I noticed that I'm having claarence issues with this rest. It seems that it doesn't have enough verticle travel on my bow. I've also heard of this problem with other parellel limb bows (like bowtechs).

All in all I say, if you can get enough verticle travel on your bow for clearence, its probably the best drop away hunting rest out there.

Regards,
Chad


----------



## ssssssnake (Jul 14, 2004)

Mine have worked great on several bows and have never failed me. Some have argued that the hook is too big....not for me! The hook is not in the way and it WILL catch the arrow when rising and will not allow it to fall even in some pretty radical leans of the bow. With a ZE you can forget about the arrow falling off the rest. Don't even look at it...just draw and get a site picture and release. The rest will do it's job. Have not tried the one disigned for Mathews bows. Heard no complaints so I spec it works well to.

Take care

SSSSSSssssssnake and the levers


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Seems that those that own them like them for the most part. I agree with the earlier comment that they are too big. I can not think of another rest on the market as large or as heavy as this rest. Be that as it may, some gentlemen on this and other sites who's opinions I value, like them a lot. They can't be all bad, just not for me.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

This is possibly the easiest to set-up most fool proof rest going. I use them for hunting and have used them on my target bows in the past. I also buy used ones on AT classifieds and put them on my buddies bows. They are quiet and sturdy. I don't use them for target anymore as i use the BriteSite pro tuner, but I would have no qualms using them again though.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I bought a 2002 Havoc tech in the spring, put on a Muzzy zero effect, hunted it hard no problems it is still on that bow, still no problems.
Bought a new hunting bow in Spring of 2003 put on a zero effect, hunted it since than every season, same rest, still on there, no problems at all, haven't had to retune it or anything. 
I have never had anything fail on any of them. and have never lost a shot becasue the arrow wasn't on the rest either. 
I haven't seen any other arrow rest out there that will work any better. some out there work just as good, but not better.. 

so since the spring of 2002 used a Muzzy , no problems, no breakdowns,

how many can say that about thier arrow rests??????


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used them for a couple of years on my hunting bow which is a Bowtech Justice. This is a very short bow with parallel limbs. I have had no problems with it. I was originally worried that the big hook would catch on everything but that has not been a problem.

It does need to be set up by someone who understands them. The set up and ajustments are a little trickier than some other rests.


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

*Mze*

It is a great rest. I wouldn't own three of them if I thought it was a dud. Used them on BowTechs, Champions and Hoyts. There is a problem on the Hoyt Tec risers in that you may get enought vertical travel. That was my experience and I went to the Trophy Taker on my Hoyts. Every other bow has a MZE on it. Never fails. It is a premier arrow rest. I used a FOB just to prove that I was getting complete arrow fleching clearance. If the FOB hits anything you will know it for sure...........The FOB shoots through this rest without contact........try that with your rest.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

I have one, and it's a decent rest and all, but by comparison to some others it 's only worth about $60 new.


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mze*

I am in the same boat as John316. I have been using them since they came on the market. I have had them on my last 3 bows with absolutely no issues. There is not a rest on the market that I trust more when that big buck steps out. It may not be the prettiest rest out there, but it just plain works.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you guys for all of your opinions,and suggestions


----------



## OntarioArch (Mar 21, 2005)

*Mze*

The MZE is a great rest for hunting in my opinion it's not complicated to use at all .I've used this rest for 2 years now without any issue's and being plastic as well mean's nothing .I'll be using a MZE from here on in it's an awsome rest .

OntarioArch


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

I sell alot of drop aways and have used them all on various hunting trips. The MZE is as good as it gets and it's currently on two Hoyt V-tecs. Reliable and easy to set-up. Good luck.


----------



## Spike Bull (Aug 15, 2003)

I use an MZE on my '03 Patriot Dually with fine results. I hunt the ground almost exclusively and have to do some pretty tricky moves to get a shot sometimes and that hook controls the arrow without any input from me. Just load it and forget it!

If you want more clearance just set up with the shaft slightly above center on the Berger Button hole. This sure fire rest is not a "drop away". It is the only "push away" rest on the market. Big difference.

If you don't like the weight just leave off the overdraw plate and replace the stop screw plate with a small piece of extruded aluminum angle bracket. 

I got my first one for $99 from Cabelas and paid that or more for almost every other quality rest I've owned. (Now I have figured out how to get one for about $50!)

It is a little more profile than some others but that is a small sacrifice for the reliable, consistent performance of this superfine rest.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

I really like mine on my V-tec. No problems out hunting at all.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

AllenRead said:


> I've used them for a couple of years on my hunting bow which is a Bowtech Justice. This is a very short bow with parallel limbs. I have had no problems with it. I was originally worried that the big hook would catch on everything but that has not been a problem.
> 
> It does need to be set up by someone who understands them. The set up and ajustments are a little trickier than some other rests.


Mine came with a viedo that showed how to set it up. Shot bullet holes the first the very first shot. I think they're a great rest. I wouldn't hesitate to use one but I don't like the Price tag---$100+. Ouch.


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Muzzy*

I have the Muzzy on a Pearson Freedom Pro and it has worked flawlessly. I am partial to the GKF rests because of the independent windage and elevation micro tuning adjustments and their ability to backfit to a fall-away. However this Muzzy ZE seems to be a very robust design and I see no reason not to use it as a target rest if you wanted to. 

I also own NAP Quicktune rests and the high end models with the independent adjustments have also worked fine.

My Trap Door never failed but I must be getting lazy as I judt didn't want to reset it every time. Also the model I had was a pain to set since it did not have independent Win/elev capability.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 6, 2004)

*30" Draw on Mathews Outback*

I have a MZE rest on my outback. I can't seem to get it set right for my 30" draw. It has more cable travel than shorter lengths. Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what would you do to fix it. It shoots accurate the way it is now, it is just LOUD! Can't seemed to figure it out. Your help is appreciated. :smile:


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Jay Hughes said:


> I have a MZE rest on my outback. I can't seem to get it set right for my 30" draw. It has more cable travel than shorter lengths. Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what would you do to fix it. It shoots accurate the way it is now, it is just LOUD! Can't seemed to figure it out. Your help is appreciated. :smile:




Not sure if you've tried this but on the turnbuckle thats threaded on the muzzy....unscrew it and put some teflon thread tape on the threads that screw into the rest.....and that should take care of any noise you have.... :thumbs_up


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have had my MZE for about five years and two bows, works fine, very reliable at all temps, I am out when it below zero, I did have some clearance problems with my SQ2, but read on Archery talk to cross the cables above the cable guard and that was solved, I love the rest.


----------



## SDguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Searching old post and not finding a great del of love for this old tried and true Zero effect marketed by Muzzy back in the day. This Has been hands down the quietest trouble free rest I have used yet (10ish) years ago. Thus I am reviving an old thread. Near as I can tell this rest is no longer being produced? Still some New old stock to be had.

Any options out there applicable for a newer Hoyt beyond parallel application. Perhaps I am overly concerned about the noise of the Hoyt Quad rest that came on my CDT. Can't help it and perhaps this is a sigh of how quiet the CDT is. 

The Quad drop away is defiantly not touching the the shelf. The noise is coming from within the rest.

Been told by a qualified individual that No worries with the quad rest in terms of noise as she is quiet as any drop away. Respectfully disagree, the Noise is there and the zero effect is a drop away that truly came with no noise. Any reason the old Zero effect 600 Hoyt, would not work on a CDT?


----------

